

Obama’s Portable Zone of Secrecy (Some Assembly Required) - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/10/us/politics/obamas-portable-zone-of-secrecy-some-assembly-required.html

======
uncoder0
Doesn't Google use the same thing?

------
dreamdu5t
Secrets for him but not for us.

